# Rio de Janeiro



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek hogy írják helyesen a "Rio de Janeiro" városnévből képzett melléknevet magyarul?  

1. Rio de Janeiro-i
2. Rio de Janeiró-i
3. Rio de Janeirói
4. rio-de-janeirói
5. riodejaneirói

Mi a szabály az ehhez hasonló esetekben?
(példák: Buenos Aires, New York, Stratford-upon-Avon ...)

Köszi!


----------



## Encolpius

Szerintünk vagy a helyesírási szabályok szerint? 
New York és a többiek egyértelmű volt: New York-i, Buenos Aires-i
Én úgy írtam volna Rio de Janeiro-i, de a szabályzat szerint ez helytelen, és helyesen: Rio de Janeiró-i.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Szerintünk vagy a helyesírási szabályok szerint?


Mind a kettő  ... Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## Zsanna

És a szabály:
"Ha a tulajdonnevi utótag két (vagy több) különírt elemből áll... az -i képző a változatlan alapformához kötőjellel kapcsolódik:"


----------



## francisgranada

Köszi, Zsanna. 

De ha "változatlan", akkor _Rio de Janeiro__-i_ (ékezet nélkül, ahogy Encolpius is írná ...) lenne a helyes írásmód. Vagy nem?

Hogy félreértés ne essék, tökéletesen értem a hosszú ó-t a magyar kiejtés szempontjából, és természetesen annak is tudatában vagyok, hogy nem Zsanna találta ki a magyar helyesírási szabályokat  ...  De mégis: ékezet nélkül, rövid o-val, tényleg helytelen? 

Tudom, hogy a kérdésem szőrszálhasogatásnak tűnik de szeretném tudni, hogy ezt is (mármint a hossú szóvégi ó-t) kimondottan előírja-e a szabály.


----------



## Encolpius

Szeritem itt két szabályt is be kell tartani, ezért olyan trükkös az írásmód. De a Szótár 446. oldalán fel van tüntetve a szó, tehát biztosan másoknak is gondot okozhat, s ha az ember nem akar okosan rájönni, akkor csak megnézi a címszót/címszavat és bemagolja...hasonló példa: Trinidad és Tobagó-i, San Franciscó-i, San Marinó-i, Santo Domingó-i, Puerto Ricó-i, El Grecó-i, stb. Ennyi példa után biztosan mindannyian megjegyezzük a helyes írásmódot. De szerinem trükkösebb a Waterloo szó.


----------

